# Best infrared heat bulb?



## Marty333 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey everyone I am thinking about purchasing a infrared heat bulb because the warmest for chevy at night is 75! I wants something that is not going to burn a whole in my pocket also would a 50 watt be good or should I get a 75 watt?


----------



## Isa (Nov 4, 2010)

I have 2 Hermann tortoises and in their room, the temps is around 74-75F during the night.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2010)

It really doesn't matter. If you raise the light up your habitat is cooler, or if you lower it, the habitat is warmer. Also, you can partially or fully cover it at night to keep in the warmth. It looks hokey, but I just use aluminum foil and cover my hospital tanks at night to keep them warm. And my black light bulb is 75 watts.


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 4, 2010)

I vote for the black Ceramic Heat Emitters from Big Apple Herps in about a 100 or so wattage with a thermostatic control.

Pros- 
- no visible light. I cannot prove it, but in theory, black, red, and blue lights all have the capacity to interfere with the sleep cycle.
- the thermostat keeps everything at the temp you set, even as the house temps, etc. change
- using a big bulb with the thermostat means the bulb is on less often and heats the area more evenly by making a bigger 'ball' of warmth faster
- long lasting
- reasonably safe

Cons-
- needs a heat-resistant or ceramic socket
- can get hot, make sure the animals and decor cannot touch it
- not as quick to heat an area as some other options
- harder to tell when it goes bad- is it bad or just heating up slowly? No way to tell by looking


----------

